
Google Is Expected to Publically Release an iPhone Exploit - hyperpape
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3xpyz/google-iphone-ios-jailbreak
======
gigatexal
I wonder if Apple would write a new OS from scratch just to throw these
hackers off the sent for a bit. And it would make for a huge shift in some new
iOS that could drive sales or it could flop entirely.

~~~
azurezyq
well, getting rid of bugs by rewriting is impossible. There'll definitely be
more.

~~~
milkytron
It’s hard to be certain that there would be more bugs. But there certainly
would be other bugs. In most cases it makes more sense to patch bugs in the
current system.

